# Dewormer???



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

In mid-September, we rescued 2 maltese who were being used for BYBing...planning to foster them and find them the best forever homes. Long story short, they are still here with us; and about a month into our planned fostering, we found out one was pregnant. Since they had basically mystery backgrounds, the pup's father was of unknown breed and we have spent a small fortune on these dogs so far (clearing up ear infections, getting dental work, a c-section, ultrasound and multiple xrays for the Mom dog to determine whether she could birth them naturally-no such luck, dew claw removal, first worming, etc at the vet)...

Anyway, while I highly believe in using a good vet as much as needed, I'm thinking worming is something pretty simple that we can do ourselves more cost effectively at home (our last visit was a just under $200 for all 4 dogs, incl office visit charge).

If anyone knows of a good dewormer that we can administer at home, I would greatly appreciate hearing your recommendation. The puppies are now 6 weeks old, so it needs to be safe for them. It seems the puppies are the risky part of this as they are young and small in size. But since there seem to be several who post here who are either involved in breeding or veterinary work, perhaps you could please point me in the right direction?

Even if you don't know of anything, thank you for taking the time to read this. Truly appreciate it...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Stongid-T is what I would use at this age. Your vet should be able to script you some for bi-weekly deworming while the pups are young. You won't need much so buying a whole bottle wouldn't be very economic.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 2 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857393


> Stongid-T is what I would use at this age. Your vet should be able to script you some for bi-weekly deworming while the pups are young. You won't need much so buying a whole bottle wouldn't be very economic.[/B]


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 2 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857393


> Stongid-T is what I would use at this age. Your vet should be able to script you some for bi-weekly deworming while the pups are young. You won't need much so buying a whole bottle wouldn't be very economic.[/B]


JMM, fecals proved they do have roundworm, roundworm eggs and some other funky parasite (can't remember name but said it could have come from Squeak eating ground squirrel poo...yep, unluckily, one of the rescues is a poo eater  )

So now I'm wondering what you know about transmission to humans...since both hub and I have gotten stealth licks to the mouth from both adult dogs, as well as puppy kisses all over the face from the babies. Never crossed our minds that we should be worried about getting lovins, but now that we know this, we are worried. Is there something humans can take to ensure they didn't catch the parasites that you know of? I've been googling like mad... reading about things like wormwood and garlic... my vet didn't know... grossed out, a bit scared and wondering if you or anyone else has any idea about this???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 5 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858545


> QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 2 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857393





> Stongid-T is what I would use at this age. Your vet should be able to script you some for bi-weekly deworming while the pups are young. You won't need much so buying a whole bottle wouldn't be very economic.[/B]


JMM, fecals proved they do have roundworm, roundworm eggs and some other funky parasite (can't remember name but said it could have come from Squeak eating ground squirrel poo...yep, unluckily, one of the rescues is a poo eater  )

So now I'm wondering what you know about transmission to humans...since both hub and I have gotten stealth licks to the mouth from both adult dogs, as well as puppy kisses all over the face from the babies. Never crossed our minds that we should be worried about getting lovins, but now that we know this, we are worried. Is there something humans can take to ensure they didn't catch the parasites that you know of? I've been googling like mad... reading about things like wormwood and garlic... my vet didn't know... grossed out, a bit scared and wondering if you or anyone else has any idea about this??? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just basic hygiene. Pick up stool immediately. Keep things clean.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 5 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858651


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 5 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858545





> QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 2 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857393





> Stongid-T is what I would use at this age. Your vet should be able to script you some for bi-weekly deworming while the pups are young. You won't need much so buying a whole bottle wouldn't be very economic.[/B]


JMM, fecals proved they do have roundworm, roundworm eggs and some other funky parasite (can't remember name but said it could have come from Squeak eating ground squirrel poo...yep, unluckily, one of the rescues is a poo eater  )

So now I'm wondering what you know about transmission to humans...since both hub and I have gotten stealth licks to the mouth from both adult dogs, as well as puppy kisses all over the face from the babies. Never crossed our minds that we should be worried about getting lovins, but now that we know this, we are worried. Is there something humans can take to ensure they didn't catch the parasites that you know of? I've been googling like mad... reading about things like wormwood and garlic... my vet didn't know... grossed out, a bit scared and wondering if you or anyone else has any idea about this??? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just basic hygiene. Pick up stool immediately. Keep things clean.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The basic hygiene we do... I'm even adding a little bleach to the pine sol when I mop the floors. But what about getting licked in the mouth (try to dodge it, but sometimes they are fast)?


----------

